# Old Town Canoe Saranac 146



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Just like new comes with two oars, anchor and a adult lifejacket 350.00 (firm) cash please! Davis County area send me a pm if interested.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still haven't heard back from you. I'm in Provo but I can pick it up Saturday with cash in hand.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I live in Clinton Utah. I pm'd you back with my info


----------

